# Hoosier swap meet



## forty9er (Jun 1, 2011)

Only 9 more days to make plans for the swap meet in conjunction with
the strawberry festival. Free spaces in covered area.

See previous thread.


----------



## npence (Jun 1, 2011)

How many people are normally there at the bike swap hate to make the 3hr drive for a couple people with bike parts.


----------



## forty9er (Jun 2, 2011)

We have no idea of how many will show. This is the first time at this location. The strawberry festival draws thousands. The antique car show had over two hundred entries. Our first car show was dismal, less tan ten.

We hope that a summer swapmeet for bicycles will grow as well. As well as the Feb. one does with all the snow, a summer one should have potential.

It can only grow with participation. Hopefully enough vendors will be willing to make the effort and try to help get it going.

Ed clemons


----------



## pkh1974 (Jun 7, 2011)

I will be there with a few musclebikes and some parts.
Pat


----------



## forty9er (Jun 8, 2011)

That's great! glad to have you come.


----------

